# Looking for Ruffed Grouse



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Is there anybody in the Turtle Mountains that could help me with somewhere to get on some Ruffies? I live in Minot and have always meant to do this, but never get around to it. I'm planning on going up to look for them on some weekdays in Sept. Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you can help.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pretty tough until the leaves are off the trees.Don't know what kind of hatch they had...I know it looks bad for sharps around here because of the wet cold weather during hatching...I'm not seeing covies like I normally do.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Don't bother in Sept. Like Ken said, wait till the leaves fall. Ruffies are tough to come by the last few years but if you have patience, love hiking, and have a dog you will find a few.

I shot you a pm.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm going to be up in Rolla on opening weekend. I've never hunted Ruffs but I know where I have seen some in the past. I've heard it is really tuff early in the year with the leaves on the trees, but I'm bringing the dog and going to give it a try anyway. I would think the birds would hold tight early in the year so maybe I'll get a shot or two. I've never done this before so it is going to be a learning weekend, but it will be fun getting out, stretching the legs and letting the dog get a little work. I hope I get one as I've heard they are excellent table fare.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Ken W you must hunt ruffies on occasion in the Bottineau area. Do you hunt edge cover mostly and about what time of day do you get the most flushes?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't hunted them for a long time...too many other things to do.To hard to hit in all those tree branches.I enjoy Sharptail hunting a lot more...even though the Ruffs are much better eating.

When I did hunt them...I walked logging roads on Forest Service and NDGNF land.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I hunt ruffs 10 - 15 days per year. I average 2 - 3 birds early, middle, and late in the season. This past weekend was much better than I anticipated.

Early
Early season is just as good as later. With a good dog you will find birds along the trail edges. About 25% of the birds flush across an opening or down the trail and you have a good chance at bring home some birds.

Early: Broods may still be together and when you find one - you just may find a dozen.

Leaves => shoot through them.

Main food early: clover and dogwood berries.

Middle
Once leaves are down the trails can still be productive (clover), but hunting transition zones is the ticket. Find where the aspen meets alder bottoms (swamp), aspen meets hardwoods, or aspen meets meadow. Areas with two age classes of aspen are usually very good.

In areas without aspen, target thick brush or deadfalls.

Late
Evergreens and aspen.

GUN: Put that 12 ga. 28" barrel gun away. If you are shooting anything longer than 26" barrel you are at a big handicap.


----------

